# '68 GTO Turn Signal wiring



## dhinnah (Apr 12, 2010)

Am having wiring problems with the rear lights, which appear to originate in the ribbon harness that goes up the steering column to the turn signal switch. 

Several others have commented that is a common problem, and they either replaced or repaired the wire harness. My question is about removal of the turn signal switch, hazard warning switch, and associated wiring harness. I have the steering wheel off and the column dropped, but the switch does not want to come out. Should I pull/pry harder, or is there a trick to this?

Dhinnah


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Have you pulled off the turn signal cam and removed the 3 screws that retain the switch?
The turn signal switch harness has to be disconnected from the dash harness and you must remove the protective cover on the underside of the column.

IIRC, you also must remove the 4-way flasher knob before the switch can be removed.

When you're doing these kinds of repairs, the Factory Service manual is indispensable!

It shows how to take things apart and provides the correct sequence of operations so you can get things done without breaking other parts, while limiting your frustration levels.

The manuals are always available from the Restoration providers (or eBay). 
Best $40 you'll ever spend on your car!

OPGI:
1968 GTO Service Manuals, Pontiac Chassis – Service Manuals @ OPGI.com

AMES:
https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=W254&order_number_e=MzI0MDUxNw==
&web_access=Y


----------



## dhinnah (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks. I do have the service manual, although it is on a CD which was scanned from a real manual. The instructions often refer to a picture or diagram which are not very readable. When they were scanned, the pictures came through nearly all black. I did figure it out and got it apart with no damage. Thanks for your help.


----------

